# 2010 Felt F3 - first impressions



## Losiho (May 1, 2010)

Hi guys - my first post here  I'm from Australia. I just purchased a 2010 Felt F3 for myself this week, and just took it out for a spin.

Some random thoughts -

Sexy frame - love the "nude" carbon in the chainstays and seatpost. 

My first time riding Sram Red, after being a Shimano road user - shifters and hoods are more comfortable than Shimano (yup, including DA 7900), rear shifting is quick and intuative. Unfortunately, I'm still yet to get the hang of upshifting in the front  There were a few crunched upshifts along the way :mad2: . Downshifting to the small ring on the other hand, was a pleasure. I still think Shimano lead the way with front shifting. 

"Non series" Sram cranks and brakes - don't let them discourage you. The cranks are sexy (better looking than Red imo) and work well. Likewise the brakes are mighty powerfull and the Red levers are fantastic (I believe the brakes have the same swissstop pads as Red).

Fulcrum 5 wheels - throw them out !!! Ok, they look hot, roll well, and are probably bullet proof, but they probably weigh around 2,200 grams with tyres and tubes - and you can instantly feel the weight. I got my shop to weigh my bike when I took delivery (8.2Kg with a Cateye double wireless comp, Ultegra 6700 pedals, saddle wedge bag and carbon bidon cages) and I think the wheelset is a big factor in the extra mass. After only 1km, I took the Fulcrums off and stuck on a pair of Dura-ace C24 clinchers (from a previous Giant TCR Alliance that I traded in for my current Giant SL). Much better ! The C24s have an Ultegra 6700 11-25 cassette and Schawble Ultremo R.1s, and there's a total night and day difference. You don't need scales, you can feel the difference if you have a Fulcrum 5 and a C24 in each hand. Much quieter too with the DA hubs & freewheel and Ultegra cassette - the Fulcrums and Sram cassette are a little vocal. 

Ultra comfy riding position - I have a 52cm frame. On the test ride, it instantly felt like I had been riding this bike for a long time. The bars, stem and brake levers all needed no adjustment. I just adjusted my saddle height. I also tried a Cannondale Six Carbon 3, Colnago CLX (09 model) and a EMC2 Equip R1.2, and none were as comfy as the Felt.

Handling - secure. There are no "scares" when riding this bike. I would describe the handling as, not as twitchy as the TCR Advanced SL, but a little more "racier" than the Defy Advanced. But then again, the TCR Advanced SL is lighter than the Felt. 

Saddle, cockpit, etc - I wouldn't change anything. The saddle fits my backside fine. Felt quotes a weight of around 7.6Kg for the F3 on their website - apart from the wheels (which I've taken care of :wink5: ) I'm guessing the bar and stem is one area to shave some weight ?

The recommendation - definite buy ! :thumbsup: Just swap the wheels straight away !  

I'll post some pics soon if I can. Thanks for reading my long-winded post :blush2: Can't wait to ride my F3 again !


----------



## d5lv (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi there! Question for you on the Felt:

How is it with the steep seat tube angle for the 52cm frame? I am currently looking for a new bike and am considering the Felt, but am unsure of such a steep seat tube angle for a road bike?

Was this a concern for you also?

Thanks.


----------



## Losiho (May 1, 2010)

d5lv - the seatpost angle is fine. What I probably would change is the stem. I'm roughly 176 - 177cm tall (approx. 5'9) with long legs & short arms. My 2 Giant road bikes are medium size (50cm). Some people at my LBS think a 50cm Giant is too big for me, but I know for a fact that the next size down (46.5cm) is way too small, because my sister rides a 46.5cm Giant and the cockpit is way too cramped for me (she's roughly 15cm shorter than me).

My 52cm Felt has a 90cm stem - I wouldn't mind trying a 100cm to lengthen the cockpit a bit, because the difference is very noticeable when I swap between the F3 and the TCR.


----------

